# Walker County Reports...



## jinx0760 (Oct 18, 2008)

Saw a small 6 in a food plot at 9:00am, nice opening morning in south Walker County....


----------



## debo (Oct 18, 2008)

Got a nice 6 this morning. Scouted  the rest of the day and scrapes are showing up everwhere also acorns makes it hard to pattern. Goodluck to everyone Iam going to sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## RustyJeep (Oct 19, 2008)

Saw a small doe yesterday morning.  I think I missed a big doe yesterday afternoon with the smokepole.  The deer still looked healthy as it was running off and I never found blood.  I will be investigating after daylight this morning as it was cold enough for the meat top be ok overnight if I did hit.  Saw 2 more after I shot but stayed behind bushes.


----------



## jinx0760 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Sunday @ 6:00pm....*

I had a small 6 in my food plot for over 30 minutes.  He came within 20 ft of me.  Looks like his hocks are starting to get dark.


----------



## Trizey (Oct 20, 2008)

Just so y'all know....I watched a 125" 9 point dog a doe yesterday evening around 5:45pm.  She couldn't take a step without him cutting her off.  He also chased another small buck away. 

I've never seen any rut activity in this area before Christmas, but this was probably a 5.5 year old buck.

BTW... I wasn't hunting.


----------



## RustyJeep (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks like my previous shot was a miss the other day.  Yesterday morning at 9:45 I had a doe and what looked like a fairly newborn fawn come to within 25 yards.  This was the first time I had ever heard a doe grunt too.  turkeys came in and made them nervous.  13 turkeys stayed my side of the ridge for about 30 minutes.  Next 12 does came down the opposite hill but none never gave me an open shot.  Yesterday evening 0 deer in the same spot


----------



## RustyJeep (Oct 22, 2008)

1 small buck came in up the holler grunting by himself at about 9:30 AM.  Had to leave at 10 so I'm sure I missed all the good stuff.


----------



## jinx0760 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Fat Doe*

I had the same 6 point make an appearance at 8:00 this am.  Was getting ready to leave when a fat doe showed up.  She is at the processors...........will have smoked tenderloin in about a week!


----------



## godawgsrw (Oct 24, 2008)

They moved all over the woods this morning, even in a drizzle... no big horns but plenty of does.  Gonna try it again tonight.


----------



## jinx0760 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Sunday AM*

Hunted the club in the Cove. Saw 13 does on the way out and found a huge bedding area in the cutover.  I'll be putting a stand near here this week.


----------



## debo (Oct 26, 2008)

Didnt get to hunt this weekend was my week for being on call. But talked to my buddy and he went to the lease today and saw 3 bucks chasing a small doe all morning. The bucks were all small ones 4pt and 2 spikes. It want be long . Hey jinx have you seen any hogs on yalls club a buudy of mine son-law killed one on Backvalley Rd this weekend.


----------



## jinx0760 (Oct 27, 2008)

*No Hogs!*

I hope I don't see any.  I have never hunted hogs, but I used to let the 'yotes walk and you see where we are with 'yotes now.  The first hog I see is a dead hog.  My hunting buddy shot a 152#lb buck Saturday am.  The deer is a cow-horn spike and had a couple of big black warts on it.  we removed the jawbone and had the processor age it at 3.5 years old.  I am glad he is out of the herd!


----------



## RustyJeep (Oct 29, 2008)

yesterday morning 69# field dressed doe harvested.  Also saw 2 bucks chasing a doe.....a little early for this in walker county.  the hocks were dark on the doe that was harvested too.  maybe this might mean our rut might happen this year before the season closes


----------



## jinx0760 (Oct 31, 2008)

*When is "our rut"?*

I have seen a boatload of does with small fawns this fall.  None of the fawns have spots, but they are very small.  The big doe I shot still had milk and had been nursing.  I have always seen the most rutting activity the 1st week in December and usually see fresh scrapes on New Years Day.  Everyone figures Thanksgiving is the apex of our rut, but I think it is actually a little later.  Waht's your thoughts?


----------



## eaglewings (Oct 31, 2008)

I agree. The second week in December is great. For several years I have seen more rut activity then. We use to get fired up about Thanksgiving. Thing have changed. Shot a doe last year after a spike to care of her on new years eve.


----------



## xhunterx (Oct 31, 2008)

I also think later nov , early dec is best around here but i saw several bucks in the battlefield this morning. a couple of nice ones near snodgrass hill were already chasing/trailing does


----------



## newmoon (Oct 31, 2008)

Been living and hunting this part of the state for over 35 years, Back when the buck to doe ratio was more ballanced the rut was thanksgiving through the first week of december. Now its just when the cold comes in we see the signs but its about a season long draged out thing now.  alan


----------



## godawgsrw (Nov 1, 2008)

Guys, I tend to agree with most of you, and usually even later than that.  The majority of decent bucks that I have shot in Walker County have been during the last full week of the year (the week of Christmas, oddly).  However, in the south end of Walker County I found one, and only one (however did not walk all over the woods to find more) scrape this morning close to my stand and it was super fresh.  Seems like we always find good scrapes and rubs mid November, but never see any real deer rutting until December.  Go figure.


----------



## eaglewings (Nov 1, 2008)

seem it's little early this year compare to the last few. people i speak with are seeing allot of rutting sign.  Brother shot an 8 chasing this morning. Past years ive seen more sign in dec til end of season. I need to get in the woods. Duty of work call first.


----------



## debo (Nov 3, 2008)

I agree with godawgsrw the south end of the county comes earlier.  The lease we are on in Villanow we are seeing scrapes and deer chasing as of the last week in a half, but on my cousins property, in Kensington, it don't start until about the 1st or 2nd week of December.  On top of Lookout, on some kin folks property, it doesn't peak until late December. I also have seen secondary rut peak in late January on my cousins property. So for me it's the whole month of December that i get to hunt a rut.


----------



## NorthGa.Sportsman (Nov 4, 2008)

debo said:


> I agree with godawgsrw the south end of the county comes earlier.  The lease we are on in Villanow we are seeing scrapes and deer chasing as of the last week in a half, but on my cousins property, in Kensington, it don't start until about the 1st or 2nd week of December.  On top of Lookout, on some kin folks property, it doesn't peak until late December. I also have seen secondary rut peak in late January on my cousins property. So for me it's the whole month of December that i get to hunt a rut.



where is your lease in villanow is it close to the to the old country store?I hunt a small private farm near there.


----------



## debo (Nov 4, 2008)

NorthGa.Sportsman said:


> where is your lease in villanow is it close to the to the old country store?I hunt a small private farm near there.


 Coming from Lafayette turn right in front of the old store and take the 1st road to the left and just over the hill on the left 230 something arces. This is my 1st year on it and Iam pretty happy so far. There 6 of us on the lease but only 3 of us hunt it so far. I dont know what up with the rest of the guys but that doesnt bother me any.


----------



## yelper43 (Nov 6, 2008)

I shot a good six pointer 11/04/2008 just outside of LaFayette. 18 1/2 outside spread and 18 1/2 main beams. Its tarsals were stained up pretty good.


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Nice Deer...*

That's a nice buck for these parts, congratulations!  I hunt south of Lafayette, The Cove and Rock Spring.  I have seen several small bucks and a lot of does.  No rutting activity yet


----------



## debo (Nov 6, 2008)

Way to go man I can smell tenderloin cooking now


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 11, 2008)

Monster Catoosa Co. Buck.   I got word yesterday from a reliable source that a 167+ was killed off Mag Williams this weekend.


----------



## Minner (Nov 11, 2008)

nwgahunter said:


> Monster Catoosa Co. Buck.   I got word yesterday from a reliable source that a 167+ was killed off Mag Williams this weekend.



Where about's is that? I'm unfamiliar with that area.


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 11, 2008)

Minner said:


> Close to the Walker line. It is Ringgold/Chickamauga area.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Nov 11, 2008)

Any Of Ya'll Boys Going To Pigeon Mountain This Week?? I Took Thurs. And Fri. Off...gonna Try It Out


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 11, 2008)

*Going Friday*



BAMA HUNTER said:


> Any Of Ya'll Boys Going To Pigeon Mountain This Week?? I Took Thurs. And Fri. Off...gonna Try It Out



If I can get off


----------



## xhunterx (Nov 11, 2008)

the large buck was killed off mag williams on land across the creek from the battlefield. the pic i got on my phone was huge


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 11, 2008)

*Perfect 12 pointer*



xhunterx said:


> the large buck was killed off mag williams on land across the creek from the battlefield. the pic i got on my phone was huge



Here is a cell phone pic.


----------



## yelper43 (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a different picture of the buck but I don't know how to get it from my phone to here. It is sure enough a hoss!


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 12, 2008)

yelper43 said:


> I have a different picture of the buck but I don't know how to get it from my phone to here. It is sure enough a hoss!



Email it to an email account and then save to your computer. Do that by forwarding it to the email address instead of a cell number


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Battlefield Buck!*

That is one nice deer!  I'm heading out to south central Missouri tomorrow a.m..  We are camping and the temps will be 27-45F.  We're hoping to get one of those cornfield bucks with so many points we need an abacus.

The rut is kicking in around here.  A friend saw a nice 8 point chasing 4 does in south Walker county.


----------



## Minner (Nov 13, 2008)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> Any Of Ya'll Boys Going To Pigeon Mountain This Week?? I Took Thurs. And Fri. Off...gonna Try It Out



I hunted yesterday for half a day. Conditions were pretty good but I didn't see a deer. My Dad did see an albino deer very early but couldn't tell if it was a buck or doe.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Nov 13, 2008)

Minner said:


> I hunted yesterday for half a day. Conditions were pretty good but I didn't see a deer. My Dad did see an albino deer very early but couldn't tell if it was a buck or doe.



well i just got back..jumped 2 and thats it...fog was terrible when i signed in at noon there were 438 people and 20 deer killed..biggest was an 8 point..120lbs..


----------



## debo (Nov 13, 2008)

Brothern Law call today and killed a 8pt wed. Laid out today because of the rain


----------



## Minner (Nov 14, 2008)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> well i just got back..jumped 2 and thats it...fog was terrible when i signed in at noon there were 438 people and 20 deer killed..biggest was an 8 point..120lbs..



Dad said the fog was really bad up there yesterday. So bad in fact that one guy almost drove his truck off the mountain. He said he was barely hanging on and almost went over the side  Gives me the shivers just thinking about it because where it happened is very steep.

I'll bet it's foggy up there this morning as well. I'm planning on going in the morning but it's supposed to be pretty windy so I'm not sure how good the hunting will be. Also, it seems to me that more people are hunting this year.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Nov 14, 2008)

jsut got back..saw 4 does and a spike..was gonna shoot the spike but then remembered that im a mile from the road...fog was worse today..the deer were right infront of me and i couldnt see them till 20 yards out...26 deer killed 535 people..1 guy killed a stud 6 point yesterday and then today his son got a nice 6 pt from the same tree..


----------



## kbotta (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice deer Sean!


----------



## Trizey (Nov 17, 2008)

I can tell yall one thing...  I've been seeing intense rutting and breeding over the last two weeks in western Catoosa county.  My wife and I watched a 120" 8 point breed a doe last week and yesterday I got the MAN on video.  I'm trying to get it to the computer, but haven't yet.  Beast of a Catoosa county buck.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Nov 17, 2008)

Trizey said:


> I can tell yall one thing...  I've been seeing intense rutting and breeding over the last two weeks in western Catoosa county.  My wife and I watched a 120" 8 point breed a doe last week and yesterday I got the MAN on video.  I'm trying to get it to the computer, but haven't yet.  Beast of a Catoosa county buck.




good deal man..hey did u get my pm the other day?? just wondering if u made it up to pigeon..??
bring on that video man!!


----------



## orangesmoke20 (Nov 17, 2008)

man i cannot believe the number of hunters hunting were i hunted last year.me and my buddy did not see more than about three trucks out the whole mountain last year.this year,its hard to find a parking spot  i'll never tell a taxidermist where i kill one again my spot is shot this year


----------



## kbotta (Nov 18, 2008)

Anyone here how the hunt on pigeon went last w/end?
Kev


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Nov 18, 2008)

dont know if u seen my previos posts..but i ended up seeing 7 in all..one was a spike..didnt go at all saturday..but friday when i left there were 26 deer killed..the fog was unbelievable!!


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Nov 18, 2008)

orangesmoke20 said:


> man i cannot believe the number of hunters hunting were i hunted last year.me and my buddy did not see more than about three trucks out the whole mountain last year.this year,its hard to find a parking spot  i'll never tell a taxidermist where i kill one again my spot is shot this year



i hate to hear that man...people tend to screw things up sometimes


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Missouri 10 pointer with doe howler*

South central Missouri (Ozarks) is the most uneven piece of earth I have ever seen.  Scouted Friday and placed stands on 360 acres in the rain.  Saturday night 25-30 mph winds (we're in a small Coleman popup) and temp is 40.  Get in stand at 6:30 and the wind picks up, then sleet then snow pellets etc, etc..  Saw an 8 basket rack, couple of does and one mystery deer.  Between 10am and 3 all I saw was sleet, snow flurries and major wind.  The temp is now 37, my toes are solid ice, the rest of me is warm but I look like the Michelin man in all my cold weather gear.  I am getting down NOW. I decide to try anything once so I rattle while grunting then use the big can.  Nothing happens, so I decide to howl through the little hole in the bottom of the big can.  Really howl,  60 seconds later a 10 point charges my position from 300 yards across a sage field and dry creek, I grunted him to a stop and made a good shot-he piled up in a ditch.  The doe in heat howler is now my favorite call.......


----------



## godawgsrw (Nov 18, 2008)

Way to go Jinx!  Congratulations!  Saw one small 6 pt and some does over the weekend, but nothing to get excited about.  Maybe next weekend.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Nov 18, 2008)

jinx0760 said:


> South central Missouri (Ozarks) is the most uneven piece of earth I have ever seen.  Scouted Friday and placed stands on 360 acres in the rain.  Saturday night 25-30 mph winds (we're in a small Coleman popup) and temp is 40.  Get in stand at 6:30 and the wind picks up, then sleet then snow pellets etc, etc..  Saw an 8 basket rack, couple of does and one mystery deer.  Between 10am and 3 all I saw was sleet, snow flurries and major wind.  The temp is now 37, my toes are solid ice, the rest of me is warm but I look like the Michelin man in all my cold weather gear.  I am getting down NOW. I decide to try anything once so I rattle while grunting then use the big can.  Nothing happens, so I decide to howl through the little hole in the bottom of the big can.  Really howl,  60 seconds later a 10 point charges my position from 300 yards across a sage field and dry creek, I grunted him to a stop and made a good shot-he piled up in a ditch.  The doe in heat howler is now my favorite call.......




good deal man!! lets see him!


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Pic's*

I left my good camera at home and bought a disposable.  I'll get the pic's as soon as possible.


----------



## G.L. FOOTBALL (Nov 20, 2008)

saw two bucks after a doe today around 1100 am @ mtn cove farms one was real good the smaller buck had the left side broke off .ITS THAT MAGICAL TIME AGIN WILL TURN IN FOR TWO WEEK VACATION.


----------



## godawgsrw (Nov 22, 2008)

Shot a decent 7 pointer today (missing one brow tine).  Weighed 138 lbs.  Working a scrape line, neck was completely swollen and came right in to the Primos Long Can doe bleat.  Scrapes everywhere that werent there two days ago.


----------



## orangesmoke20 (Nov 23, 2008)

me and my buddy both got does this morning.the deer were moving good in the a.m. , did not see any bucks......but i believe it's primetime


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Nice chasing pic's in my album*

I cannot for the life of me get my pic's downloaded here.  So I posted them in an album (public).  Great shot of one buck chasing (blurred) and a small buck having to watch.


----------



## Wang Dang (Nov 26, 2008)

Saw a 6 point make two scrapes on Lookout.  Later, a spike was after a doe.


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 27, 2008)

Hunting foot of Lookput in the morning. I'll chime in on what i see


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 29, 2008)

nwgahunter said:


> Hunting foot of Lookput in the morning. I'll chime in on what i see



Didn't see anything yesterday morning between 2 of us. There was 2 kids that hunt the property that did some good. 1 killed a 6 pointer and the other shot a doe and couldn't find it. I hate to see that.


----------



## jinx0760 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Walker County Chasing pics!*

http://forum.gon.com/picture.php?albumid=128&pictureid=848


http://forum.gon.com/picture.php?albumid=128&pictureid=849


----------



## nwgahunter (Dec 2, 2008)

jinx0760 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/picture.php?albumid=128&pictureid=848
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/picture.php?albumid=128&pictureid=849



That's some chasing action on that first one it looks like. That 2nd is a bruiser. look at that neck


----------



## nwgahunter (Dec 2, 2008)

jinx0760 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/picture.php?albumid=128&pictureid=848
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/picture.php?albumid=128&pictureid=849



BTW. How do we get to the album of your IL hunt?


----------



## jinx0760 (Dec 2, 2008)

*The deer have all gone away..*

It must be breeding time, the deer have quit showing up at the food plot.  All of their patterns have changed.


----------



## godawgsrw (Dec 2, 2008)

Scrapes were freshened last Wednesday and Thursday a.m. but havent seen any activity in them since.  I think you're right.  Went from seeing deer everywhere to nothing.


----------



## jinx0760 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Still chasing....*

One of my club members watched a small 7 pt chase a doe all over the base of Lookout Mtn. (W. Cove Rd.).  He finally shot the doe and the buck nudged her for 1/2 hr before leaving.  The guys next door took a 155lb dressed 7 pt, that was a pretty nice deer on Tuesday a.m..


Find the does..............you'll find the bucks!


----------



## nwgahunter (Dec 4, 2008)

I thought it might be getting close. For me it seems like the second week of Dec. is PRIME TIME in NW GA.


----------



## debo (Dec 5, 2008)

What going on me and a buddy just got back from the Berry College Hunt. We didnt have any luck but as of thurday therewas 34 killed and a nice 10pt 19" outside and 24"main beams. A guy at Mc Ds said the GWs where looking into a 10pt being killed on the campus dont know if this is the same deer or not.Any one going to the Pegion Mtn. hunt next week? I'll be there wed thur sat if the weather is good bucks should be chasing good by then


----------



## HuntMasta (Dec 6, 2008)

*Bucks with does....*

Bucks are still with the does.  Hunted some public land this morning and a nice mature doe came under my stand with a six pointer with her.  I took the doe, good meat for the freezer.  I'll be out there in the cold again in the morning.


----------



## John_vinblad (Dec 8, 2008)

*Questions*

Im new to this area i moved here from Sweden last year. I leased a tract in Walker county close to where 151 meets 27 and went out last weekend and saw some scrapes and other markings. When does the season end here? Is there a limit on how many you can take? Can you hunt over food plots? Do we have pigs here? I have many more questions but i will come back with them.


----------



## eaglewings (Dec 8, 2008)

John_vinblad said:


> Im new to this area i moved here from Sweden last year. I leased a tract in Walker county close to where 151 meets 27 and went out last weekend and saw some scrapes and other markings. When does the season end here? Is there a limit on how many you can take? Can you hunt over food plots? Do we have pigs here? I have many more questions but i will come back with them.



http://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga.us/content/displaynavigation.asp?TopCategory=6


Try this then click current regulations

look for Walker county on map


----------



## MRH (Dec 10, 2008)

New to the board but have enjoyed this thread about local hunting.  Here's a pic I got sent last week by a a friend of a friend of the guy in the picture.  Deer was killed in Catoosa over next to the Walker line.  Supposedly hot on a doe.  Also reportedly will make the all time Top 10 for Catoosa after it's officially scored.  Easily the biggest buck I've seen taken up here since I've been in the area.


----------



## eaglewings (Dec 11, 2008)

I believe i saw this deer last week near twin cedars road. on the county line.


----------



## jinx0760 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Where?*

I don't live a mile form Twin Cedar Road, where did that monster come from??!!  I use a trail cam year-round and have some nice bucks, but nothing like that!...Way to go


----------



## MRH (Dec 11, 2008)

eaglewings said:


> I believe i saw this deer last week near twin cedars road. on the county line.



Another guy I know got a cell phone pic of a deer on opening day of duck season in a field off of Red Belt Rd. sunning not 75 yds from the road.   It was a cell phone pic and very poor quality at that distance but you can make out a HUGE rack.  Not sure if it was this buck or not as I think that one was a little wider and taller.  Probably the same deer you saw.  I don't have that pic on this computer but I'll try and post it from work tomorrow.


----------



## John_vinblad (Dec 12, 2008)

So have i understod it right that i can hunt deer from oct. 18 - jan. 1? Im new to all of this. I could not find the map that one of you guys refered to. Im hunting walker county
Thanks


----------



## xhunterx (Dec 12, 2008)

yes, you can hunt everyday through jan 1 on public land in walker county. lots of national forest in walker and chattooga county. is also either sex deer through that time. just be sure your not on a wma , which are marked very well, unless its open for a hunt.


----------



## xhunterx (Dec 12, 2008)

you can buy a good map of national forest land at the forest service headquarters on dalton/chatsworth hwy before you get into chatsworth.  your allowed 2 bucks and up to 10 antlerless deer. bear season has closed for these counties.


----------



## WildBuck (Dec 14, 2008)

Try this link.
http://www.fs.fed.us/conf/maps/


----------



## nwgahunter (Dec 14, 2008)

*Derr moving good 12/13*

I saw a 6-pointer chase 2 does by me at 8 and then at 9:15 I had 12 come in and start feeding around me. I picked the largest doe and shot her. Only 2 ran off and the rest looked around and started feeding again. I looked up and there was 1 looking up the hill towards me. I put the sope on it and it was a gnarrly looking 6 pointer. I put the x-hairs on him and shot him. The other deer ran off except for a couple. I wasn't about to shoot another 1 and have to drag three off the side of the mountain.

I was on the side of Lookout and started hearing shooting from Pigeon before first light  and it did not stop literally. They were still shooting at 1:00 PM when I got to my truck. I must have counted more than 50 shots and then quit counting. I heard 2 guys talking on their radio and 1 saw 20 deer. I asked them if they were on Pigeon and they said yeah we are in the Pocket. I was talking to them from Lookout. Pretty cool actually.


----------



## kbotta (Dec 23, 2008)

Kelly was up there in the pocket. killed a nice 8 pt (16" inside). He also shot a 140 class over there at the spot. Said he seen 12 bucks in 1 day (way up!) they wer all over during the weekend of t-giving. They usually hit it pretty good that last week of the year. Wait! Thats this week 
Good luck, and congrats Sean!
Kev
Merry CHRISTmas...


----------



## nwgahunter (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks Kevin! How are things in Bama? I hope to get back after them Saturday. We'll see what happens. I agree. It seems the rut hits the middle of Dec. and doesn;t let up until the first of the year.


----------



## jinx0760 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Can use some tips...*

The deer have pis-adeered and I can't find them.  Are they nocturnal, holed up in thickets, moved to Tennessee?

The guys that are seeing some deer in NW GA need to give me some inside advice.  I will kindly repay the favor someday...


----------

